# Opinion: Boston Bombings: The Most Important Questions | PKKH.tv



## QayPKKH

Opinion: Boston Bombings: The Most Important Questions | PKKH.tv







*by Dan Qayyum*

Muslims around the world held their breath once news of the cowardly Boston marathon bombings broke initially, and with good reason.

In the post 9/11 world, any attack perpetrated by someone remotely linked to the Islamic faith is blamed on the religion and way of life followed by the world's 2.2 billion Muslims. This line of thinking is reserved exclusively for attackers and terrorists linked to Islam, or Muslims. The Anders Breiviks, James Holmes', Narendra Modis of this world don't have to go through such scrutiny.

Internet forums such as 4chan and Reddit were soon buzzing with armchair detectives identifying 'brown folk' on images and videos of the Boston marathon. Then there was the Saudi national - a victim of the bombing just like the other 150-odd people - injured and trying to get away in the panic that ensued. Even as he was being questioned by the authorities at the hospital, some media outlets started reporting it as a significant breakthrough and him as a 'suspect'. The Boston police eventually nullified that rumour, but by then the narrative had been set.

If this wasn't the handiwork of an Al-Qaeda linked sleeper cell, it must be a disgruntled 'lone wolf' Muslim extremist. If it turned out to be a Caucasian itll probably be a convert indoctrinated with extremist ideology either in a mosque in the US or on a trip to Pakistan or Saudi Arabia.

The emergence of two 'Chechen' brothers as prime suspects made the job easier for the media. Never mind the Chechnyans having more on their mind than attacking the US for foreign policy blunders and aggression in far off Muslim lands. Never mind a full blown decades long conflict right at home, fighting the Russian armed forces for freedom for their homeland. If it is a Muslim, or in this case if the suspect has written the word 'Islam' on his social media profile, he must be a ******.

Here we had two American citizens, brought up in the US after migrating over a decade ago, spent their years growing up integrated in the society they lived in - the younger brother Dzhokhar more so than Tamerlan. Seemignly intelligent and talented youngsters, their influences, upbringing, social fabric, interactions and their anger is more American than it is Chechnyan or anything else.

There is no record of the brothers spending long stretches of time in foreign lands. If they are Islamists, and if they were properly radicalized, why were they so intent on escape? If there was a political message, where is it? There's no video, no letter, no blogs, no diaries - nothing that has come to light that can come close to linking their alleged actions to faith-based terrorism.

There are a million questions that need answering once Dzokhar - or Jahar as he's known - is in a position to talk. However, disowning two American citizens because of their Chechnyan background will not help America's cause. If there is a problem at home, particularly one that isn't seemingly a reaction to the ripples caused by the US foreign policy and the injustices it leaves it its wake, America's interests would be best served by deep introspective look at - and a question that should be of utmost importance to Americans - what pushes its citizens to cause murder and mayhem - whether it is in a village in Afghanistan in the early morning hours, in a packed school or university, or at the finish line of a sporting event.

*Dan Qayyum is an editor and analyst at PKKH.tv  writing on Afghanistan, Pakistan and India. Dan also writes for the defense and security journal* *Fortress Magazine**, published out of Karachi, Pakistan, and is a senior research fellow at the Pakistan Institute of Strategic Affairs.*


*Source*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

> America's interests would be best served by deep introspective look at - and a question that should be of utmost importance to Americans - what pushes its citizens to cause murder and mayhem - whether it is in a village in Afghanistan in the early morning hours, in a packed school or university, or at the finish line of a sporting event.



Its not the people ,its the ideology.


----------



## sur

Puchtoon said:


> was waiting for the delusional comment and here it is, allah bless pakistan .



Himself deluded keeps calling those who are not hypnotized by propaganda as delusional...

Allah bless Pakistan ... Amen.



Puchtoon said:


> I don't believe in conspiracy theories .
> 
> our opinions varies but i'am not going to blow up neither should you



Yeah i know, you believe in TV & governmental propaganda instead. 
Who show you doctored images\footage *2 guys just coming & going & standing* & then tell you they placed bombs & you jump the band wagon. But you hear announcement of drill & you see unusual presence of private military contractors behaving bizarre & you see guy allegedly killed in shoot-out being arrested before that fake car chase & you see mental-looking bearded guy with a back-pack matching the exploded back-pack & that doesn't ring any bells to you enslaved mind. 

http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12748973/img/Anonymous/BostonActual-Suspect.jpg
.






& I don't blow up, elements in your government do... so keep an eye on your Govt. 
If you keep trusting them blindly, what you basically ARE, one day it could be your turn to be sacrificial animal for your govt. *Bags that Craft-International guys were carrying, ALL of them has white-square tag on handles... & bag that was found exploded has same white-square on handle... *yet your slave-brain wants to believe fairy-tales that FBI is making up.

.
.
.


http://americanlivewire.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/craftinternational.jpg




-




-
http://willyloman.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/craft-logo-on-hat.jpg




-
*Running AWAY from site while everyone else including 2 regular army uniforms are running towards site to help injured.*
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fig_-weLt...UO4/s1600/craft+boston+photos+(550+x+550).jpg




-
http://willyloman.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/before-blast.jpg




-
http://static.seekernewmedia.com/Craft_Team_Exposed.jpg





-
-
-

youtube.com/watch?v=qNsnCVuE2C4
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3350513.109310.201949163165581&type=1&theater
http://www.bbmisc.com/tempor/showthread.php?20697-Boston-Bombing-Actor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

sur said:


> Himself deluded keeps calling those who are not hypnotized by propaganda as delusional...
> 
> Allah bless Pakistan ... Amen.




I don't believe in conspiracy theories .

our opinions varies but i'am not going to blow up neither should you


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

"Sur", I think it's hilarious how you think you can say my name and immediately convince me to believe in such stupid conspiracy theories. 

You keep telling me it was "Christian terrorists" and the "FBI" who did it.  Sorry, the whole world knows who did it.

I am impressed with your level of denial though.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sashan

There are two important questions to be answered by the conspiracy theorists here who want to spin their own story pointing at everything except radicalization of these youths.


1. Is Russia in Cahoots with US when they do not see eye to eye on various other issues in that they asked FBI attache in Russia to investigate the elder brother back in 2011?
2. The reason Islamic Society of Boston Cultural Center asked the elder brother to leave the premises on one of the congregation encouraging the muslims to celebrate American Independence day and Martin Luther King day.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

QayPKKH said:


> ................
> 
> Here *we had two American citizens*, brought up in the US after migrating over a decade ago, spent their years growing up integrated in the society they lived in - the younger brother Dzhokhar more so than Tamerlan. Seemignly intelligent and talented youngsters, their influences, upbringing, social fabric, interactions and their anger is more American than it is Chechnyan or anything else......................
> 
> *Dan Qayyum is an editor and analyst at PKKH.tv &#8211; writing on Afghanistan, Pakistan and India. Dan also writes for the defense and security journal* *Fortress Magazine**, published out of Karachi, Pakistan, and is a senior research fellow at the Pakistan Institute of Strategic Affairs.*
> 
> 
> *Source*



The older brother was NOT a US citizen as he had been denied citizenship. Please get your facts correct.


----------



## RangerPK

Chinese-Dragon said:


> "Sur", I think it's hilarious how you think you can say my name and immediately convince me to believe in such stupid conspiracy theories.
> 
> You keep telling me it was "Christian terrorists" and the "FBI" who did it.  Sorry, the whole world knows who did it.
> 
> I am impressed with your level of denial though.



And the conspiracy theory begins...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Islamic radicalization begins by spreading victimhood, sympathy to terrorists and persistent brain wash based on a bunch of lies. PKKH is a well known entity that boast of few members who are branded as international terrorist and hence the MO is followed in the above article too.

The same Muslims were granted citizenship with a bright chance to a good life by the U.S. Alas, they were brainwashed like many other muslims as victims of the world, fed a ton of lies and made the country that granted them asylum as their enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Vassnti

QayPKKH said:


> There is no record of the brothers spending long stretches of time in foreign lands.




so Chechnya is now part of the US?

When i heard the report my first comment was **** the boston bomers were Russian my partners reply Let me guess they were Chechen.

some previous Chechen bombings

June 2000 Chechnya bombings
June 6&#8211;11, 2000 - Chechnya experienced its first suicide bombings when two Chechen girls, 22-year old Khava Barayeva and 16-year-old Luiza Magomadova, and Russian former prisoner of war and Islam convert Djabrail Sergeyev (Sergey Dimitriyev) attacked separate checkpoints manned by Russian paramilitary police in the Chechen capital Grozny and in the village of Alkhan-Yurt with two car bombs, killing at least four OMON troops (25 Russians were killed according to rebels).
July 2000 Chechnya bombings
July 2&#8211;3, 2000 - Chechen guerrillas launched five or six suicide bomb attacks targeting various Russian military and police headquarters and barracks within 24 hours, killing at least 54 people and injuring more than 100, including civilians. The most deadly of the attacks killed 25 Russian MVD troops and injured 81 at the Interior Ministry base in the town of Argun (this bombing was also filmed from a safe distance). In the city of Gudermes, 11 people were killed at a police station. Other, less successful attacks in Grozny, Urus Martan and Novogroznensky resulted in the government losses of eight killed and three missing, according to official reports. Shamil Basayev claimed responsibility for organization of the attacks, which according to Movladi Udugov, resulted in more than 600 federal casualties.
August 2000 Chechnya bombings
A series of attacks in Urus-Martan, Khankala, Argun and elsewhere killed at least 30 people and injured 50.
November 2000 Urus-Martan bombing
November 29, 2001 - A young Chechen woman, Aiza Gazuyeva (aged 18 or 20), blew up herself with a hand grenade, killing Russian General Gaidar Gadzhiyev, whom she blamed for the death of her detained husband. Two other soldiers were also killed and two were injured.
2002 Grozny bombing
December 27, 2002 - Two Chechen suicide bombers, Gelani Tumriyev and his 17-year-old half-Russian daughter, Alina Tumriyeva, dressed in Russian military uniforms and using official passes, drove a truck bomb into the heavily guarded main republican administration compound in Grozny, wrecking the four-story "government house". At least 83 people were killed and 210 injured, many of them Chechen and federal government officials. Deputy Prime Minister Zina Batyzheva was seriously hurt and a deputy military commandant of Chechnya was also injured. The explosion had the force of one ton of TNT. Shamil Basayev claimed responsibility for both the planning and execution of the attack, which was recorded by camera.
2003 Znamenskoye bombing
On May 12, 2003, three suicide bombers (a man and two women) drove a truck full of explosives into a government complex in Znamenskoye, northern Chechnya. The blast gutted the regional republican FSB headquarters responsible for coordinating the ongoing "counter-terrorist operation" in all of Chechnya. At least 59 people were killed and about 200 injured in the filmed attack, including many civilians in the nearby marketplace.
2003 Iliskhan-Yurt bombing
May 14, 2003 - Pro-Russian Chechen President Akhmad Kadyrov was targeted by a pair of female suicide bombers (Shakhidat Baymuradova and Zulai Abdulazakova) at a religious festival in the village of Iliskhan-Yurt. The pair were however stopped by his bodyguards. An explosive device detonated by Baymuradova, a 46-year-old veteran woman guerrilla, killed 16 people, including Abdulazakova, and injured 43 others.
June 2003 Mozdok bombing
June 5, 2003 - An unidentified female suicide bomber, apparently dressed as a medic, attacked a bus carrying Russian Air Force pilots and other personnel (including civilian workers) to the Mozdok airbase in North Ossetia, killing at least 17 of them and injuring 14. Mozdok Air Base has been used by the Russian federal forces for operations in Chechnya since 1994.
June 2003 Grozny bombing
June 20, 2003 - A truck bomb attack on a cluster of Grozny government buildings, including headquarters of the OMON special police and the Justice Ministry, failed when the bomb exploded prematurely, killing up to eight and injuring some 36.[4][5]
August 2003 Mozdok bombing
August 1, 2003 - An unidentified suicide bomber driving a KamAZ truck packed with one ton of explosives blew up a military hospital treating the military casualties from Chechnya in another attack at Mozdok, North Ossetia, less than two months after the airbase bus blast. The massive explosion destroyed the hospital building completely, collapsing it and killing at least 50 and injuring 82, mostly wounded or sick soldiers and medical personnel.[6] Chechen rebels loyal to the Aslan Maskhadov government claimed they had nothing to do with the bombing. The commander of the Mozdok military hospital, Lt. Col. Artur Arakelian, was arrested on charges of criminal negligence and failure to carry out an order.
2003 Magas bombing
September 15, 2003 - Two unidentified attackers detonated a truck bomb outside the republican FSB headquarters in Magas, the new capital of Ingushetia, killing three other people and injuring 29.[7][8] The building was only slightly damaged and the devastation was limited mostly to its parking lot.
2008 Vedeno bombing
August 30, 2008 - A pair of suicide bombers in a car attacked perimeter of a base of Internal Troops at Vedeno, killing at least one paramilitary soldier and injuring 11 more.[9]
May 2009 Grozny bombing
May 15, 2009 - An elderly man detonated a bomb after unsuccessfully trying to get into the Interior Ministry in Grozny, killing two policemen at the security gate and injuring at least five other people. A taxi driver who had dropped him there was gunned down by the police and then declared to be an accomplice of the attacker; the first reports said he was a civilian killed in the blast. That was the first suicide bombing in Grozny since 2003.
June 2009 Nazran bombing
June 23, 2009 - Ingush President Yunus-bek Yevkurov was critically injured in a suicide car bomb attack on his motorcade that wrecked his armoured Mercedes car. His brother, who served as his head of security, was also injured, and his driver and a bodyguard were killed.[10] Police said they identified the bomber as an Ingush woman Pyatimat Mutaliyeva.
July 2009 Grozny bombing
July 26, 2009 - A suicide belt attack by 21-year old Rustam Mukhadiyev (Mukhadiev) outside the Grozny theatre and concert hall killed at least six people, including four high-ranking police officers (one of them sent to Chechnya from the republic of Adygea), and injured up to 10. The possible target of the attack may have been Chechen President Ramzan Kadyrov, who later accused the young Islamic rebel scholar Said Buryatsky (born as Alexander Tikhomirov) of an attempt to assassinate him. The two civilians killed in the attack were said to be from Georgia and Turkey,[11] the first foreigners to have died in North Caucasus suicide attacks.
August 2009 Nazran bombing
August 17, 2009 - A filmed suicide car bomb attack against the police headquarters in Nazran killed at least 25 and injured about 138 people, including civilians, and destroyed the main police station in the republic's largest city.[12] Russian President Dmitry Medvedev sacked the Ingush police chief, while the Ingush President Yevkurov accused Britain, the United States and Israel as well as Islamic militants.[13] The rebels did not reveal the bomber's identity, allegedly out of fear of reprisals against his family, but the preparation of the bombing was claimed by a young Russian, Buryat Islamist ideologist Sheikh Said Buryatsky (Alexander Tikhomirov), at first widely presumed to be the man who had carried out the attack.
August 2009 Chechnya bombings
August 21&#8211;25, 2009 - Two suicide bombers riding bicycles staged an apparently coordinated pair of attacks against the Chechen police in Grozny, killing at least four officers and injuring a civilian woman, according to police officials.[14] The use of bicycles would represent a new tactic for the insurgents.[15] Four days later, four more policemen were killed and another one and two civilians injured in a suicide attack at a car wash in the village of Mesker-Yurt, according to the police.[16]
2009 Makhachkala bombing
September 1, 2009 - In the reportedly first suicide attack in the Russian republic of Dagestan, a federal customs officer was killed and 14 people (including five police officers and four civilians) injured in the regional capital, Makhachkala, as a result of a car bomb, a spokesman for the Russian Interior Ministry's office in Dagestan said.[17]
September 2009 Grozny bombing
September 16, 2009 - A female suicide bomber attacked a traffic police car at the crossroads of the Peace and Putin Avenues in the center of Grozny, killing at least one policeman and injuring at least six other people, according to a Chechen police spokesman.[18]
December 2009 Nazran suicide bombing
December 17, 2009 - A suicide bomber blew himself up with a car bomb at a police station in Ingushetia, killing himself and injuring 23 others. It was reported that three children were among the injured. The car reportedly had a license plate from nearby Chechnya.[19]
January 2010 Makhachkala suicide bombing
January 6, 2010 - A suicide bomber detonated his explosives near the gates of the base Battalion DPS[clarification needed]. The bomb reportedly detonated prematurely as local police were suspicious of a vehicle trying to enter the gates to the base and rammed it. The vehicle exploded. At least six people were killed in this bombing and another 14 others were injured.[20]
2010 Kizlyar bombings
March 31, 2010 - In Kizlyar, Dagestan, two suicide bomb blasts resulted in the deaths of at least 12 people, including the local police chief for the area. It is known that the second suicide bomber had been dressed as a policeman, and it has been reported that another 29 were wounded in these blasts. The first suicide bomber detonated his car near the buildings of the Interior Ministry. The second bomber apparently struck as a team of investigators were working at the scene of the first explosion.[21]
April 2010 Karabulak suicide bombing
April 5, 2010 - Two blasts occurred near to a police station in Karabulak, Ingushetia. It was reported that at least two police officers were killed and another 13 injured. At least one of these blasts was carried out by a suicide bomber. The second explosion was allegedly caused by a car nearby that had presumably been mined by the suicide bomber, who had arrived in the vehicle.[22]
April 2010 Ingushetia suicide attack
April 9, 2010 - A female suicide bomber blew herself up after shooting dead a police officer in the village of Ekazhevo within the republic of Ingushetia.[23]
April 2010 Makhachkala suicide bombing
April 29, 2010 - In Makhachkala, Dagestan, a suicide bomber set off a car-bomb at a police checkpoint after being stopped for an inspection. Three police officers were killed and another 16 were injured.[24]
June 2010 Grozny suicide bombing
June 30, 2010 - In Grozny, Chechnya, a suicide bomber blew himself up during a document check in the centre of the capital city. The suicide bomber was killed and at least 10 others were apparently injured, including at least four police officers and six civilians.[25]
August 2010 Prigorodny suicide bombing
August 17, 2010 - In the Prigorodny district of North Ossetia, a suicide bomber blew himself up after an identification check at a police checkpoint between the borders of the North Caucasus republics of Ingushetia and North Ossetia. It was later reported that the suicide bomber and at least two police officers died. At least three others were apparently injured.[26]
September 2010 Buinaksk suicide bombing
September 5, 2010 - A suicide car bomber rammed his explosive-laden vehicle into the gates of a military base near Buinaksk, Dagestan. It was reported that at least five Russian soldiers were killed and that around 39 others were injured. A secondary IED explosion apparently blew up as investigators were traveling to the scene of the first bombing. However, there were no reported casualties.[27]
September 2010 Makhachkala suicide bombing
September 24, 2010 - In Makhachkala, the capital city of Dagestan, a suicide bomber detonated his explosives at a police cordon. At least two police officers were killed and another 44 others were injured, some critically.[28]
October 2010 Grozny attack
October 19, 2010 &#8211; Three gunman attacked a parliament building in Grozny, killing three and injuring another 17. All three blew themselves up when police reached them.[29]
October 2010 Khasavyurt suicide bombing
October 23, 2010 - In Khasavyurt, Dagestan, a suicide car-bomber attempted to drive his vehicle into a police station within the city, then blew himself up. At least one police officer was killed and 12 others were apparently injured.[30]
February 2011 Gubden suicide bombings
February 15, 2011 - In the village of Gubden, Dagestan, it was reported that two suicide bomb explosions occurred, one of which involved a female and the other a car-bomber, both targeting a Russian security checkpoint. At least three police officers were killed and more than 25 others injured.[31]
[edit] Attacks against Russian civilians2003 Tushino bombing
July 5, 2003 - According to the official version, 20-year-old Chechen woman Zulikhan Elikhadzhiyeva blew herself up outside a rock festival at the Tushino airfield near Moscow; her bomb did not detonate as expected. 15 minutes later, only a few meters from where Zulikhan blew herself up, 26-six-year-old Zinaida Aliyeva detonated her explosives. The attack killed 11 people on the spot, while at least 60 people were injured and four of them later died in hospital.[32] There was no claim of responsibility from the Chechen rebels and some commentators[who?] speculated the incident might have been orchestrated by Russian intelligence agents.[citation needed]
2003 Stavropol train bombing
December 5, 2003 - A shrapnel-filled bomb, believed to have been strapped to a lone male suicide attacker, ripped apart a commuter train near Chechnya, killing 46 people and injuring nearly 200. The explosion occurred during a busy morning rush hour when the train was loaded with many students and workers; it ripped the side of the train open as it approached a station near the town of Yessentuki in Stavropol Krai. The attacks occurred one day after Russia&#8217;s State Duma elections.
2003 Red Square bombing
December 10, 2003 - Only five days later, a blast occurred at Red Square in the very center of Moscow, as Khadishat Mangeriyeva (widow of separatist field commander Ruslan Mangeriyev) set off a suicide belt packed with ball bearings near the Kremlin and State Duma, killing six people and injuring 44.[33] Shamil Basayev claimed responsibility for organising both of the December 2003 attacks, as well as the August aircraft bombings.
February 2004 Moscow metro bombing
February 6, 2004 - A bomb ripped through a Moscow metro car during rush hour morning near the Avtozavodskaya subway station in Moscow, killing at least 40 people and injuring 134. This time, Basayev denied responsibility for the bombing. A previously unknown Chechen terrorist group claimed it launched the attack to mark the fourth anniversary of the February 2000 Novye Aldi massacre in Chechnya.
2004 aircraft bombings
August 24, 2004 - Two Russian airliners crashed nearly simultaneously in the Tula and Rostov regions of Russia, killing a total of 90 people. Two Chechen women, Amanta Nagayeva (30) and Satsita Dzhebirkhanova (37), have been identified as the perpetrators of the attack.
August 2004 Moscow metro bombing
August 31, 2004 - 29-year old Roza Nagayeva (sister of Amanat Nagayeva) apparently panicked and prematurely detonated explosives before entering the Rizhskaya metro station in the Russian capital. Ten other people were killed (including her apparent handler, ethnic Ukrainian Islamic militant Nikolai Kipkeyev) and about 30 injured in the blast.
2008 Vladikavkaz bombing
November 6, 2008 - A suspected female suicide bomber exiting a minibus killed at least 11 people and injured as many as 40 others at a taxi-van stop next to the central market in Vladikavkaz, capital of North Ossetia, officials said.[34] No claim of responsibility was issued.
2010 Moscow Metro bombings
March 29, 2010 - Two female suicide bombers blew themselves up in Moscow's subway system as it was packed with rush-hour passengers, killing at least 40 and wounding more than 75.
2010 Vladikavkaz bombing
September 9, 2010 - A suicide car-bomber detonated his explosive-laden vehicle at the Central market in the city of Vladikavkaz, capital of North Ossetia. At least 17 people were killed and more than 160 others were apparently injured, according to official reports.[35]
2011 Domodedovo International Airport bombing
January 24, 2011 - A male suicide bomber detonated his explosives at the international arrivals hall of Moscow's Domodedovo International Airport, killing at least 36 people and injuring more than 180 others. Several foreign nationals were among the fatalities.[36]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sashan

For the conspiracy theorists, here you go - here is the claim from their own family. 

Did 'controlling' mother of 'bombers' lead them to radicalization? *Family claims she allowed hardline Islamic cleric* - who believed he could talk to demons - to preach to boys at their kitchen table

Read more: EXCLUSIVE: Did 'controlling' mother of Boston 'bombers' lead them on the path to radicalization? Uncle claims she allowed hardline cleric to preach to boys at their kitchen table | Mail Online


----------



## sur

@Chinese-Dragon *Your beloved* FBI\CIA etc are very bad at Photoshopping ... 
Won't you *help your master* of deception, the-Left-Eyed-Daj'jaal, to improve their skills so next time they are not busted so easily...!!!

-
-
-

http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/12770630/img/Anonymous/Boston-Photoshop.jpg
-








IndoCarib said:


> Yes terrorists are so divine and so angelic , they wouldnt even hurt an ant; let alone bombing innocent citizens  Blame it on CIA, Mossad



Terrorist are YOU indians & your masters. True that YOU along with your masters are hurting civilians your own & of other countries.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0eaB492L1E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Yes ! ****** terrorists are so divine and so angelic , they wouldnt even hurt an ant; let alone bombing innocent citizens  Blame it on CIA, Mossad !


----------



## sur

@Chinese-Dragon your favorite FBI caught with their pants down. Lying about the suspects who were actually working for them.

-

Lindsey Graham 'Something's Not Right Here' On FBI & Boston - YouTube



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sur, it was already admitted by the Boston bombers and their families...



So you agree that Boston is inside job by FBI & other US agencies together. Plotted & carried out by Americans themselves. & that Chinese that got killed is NO where to be seen in any of the pictures available after blats. So who killed her??? My guess is The *snipers on roof killed her* as they wanted China's sympathies against Muslims. Another possibility>>in pictures, as soon as actors started to take on their make-ups & removing their pants to expose *fake-bones & amputations & wiping red-color-sachet on face*, *some ppl are seen escorted away from that area*. May be that Chinese was escorted away & then killed, just like they arrested older brother & later killed him in a fake encounter... *Chinese government should order an autopsy on that girl to find out cause of her death.*



Sashan said:


> You are obviously *wasting your time* responding to all these conspiracy theories.


And what did you just do? Made the best use of ur time...! Mr.terrorist indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sur, it was already admitted by the Boston bombers and their families that they are Muslim. Doesn't matter how many conspiracy theories you come up with.

And do you think the Chinese government is framing Muslims too?

Xinjiang terrorist attack kills 15 - People's Daily

Violence in western Chinese region of Xinjiang kills 21 - CNN



> *Some of the knives recovered by police were more than a meter long, according to Hou Hanmin, spokesperson for the Xinjiang government. She told CNN that some of the captured assailants said under interrogation that they had watched videos "from overseas" that featured violence and acts of terrorism.
> 
> "Then they made those large, lethal knives and wanted to use them for Jihad," she said, referring to the Arabic term meaning "struggle."
> 
> "They had been training in their own house for several months. They were affected by extremism and hoped to commit themselves to Jihad."*



Chinese officials used the word "Jihad" multiple times.

But I guess you think that is a conspiracy too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

@Chinese-Dragon - Mate - You are obviously wasting your time responding to all these conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

sur said:


> And what did you just do? Made the best use of ur time...! Mr.terrorist indian.



Try harder next time to provoke me.


----------



## fallstuff

Sashan said:


> @Chinese-Dragon - Mate - You are obviously wasting your time responding to all these conspiracy theories.



Finally we have Hindi-Chini bhai bhai. 

The Lord works in mysterious ways. Who knows what he will pull next time.


----------



## sur

*The ex-FBI:'There is no real hunt. It's fixed'*​
Craig Monteilh describes *how he pretended to be a radical Muslim* in order to root out potential threats, shining a light on some of the bureau's more ethically murky practices ... This is when suspects *carry out or plot fake terrorist "attacks" at the request or under the close supervision of an FBI undercover* operation using secret informants. Often those informants have serious criminal records or are supplied with a financial motivation to net suspects.

-
-
-
Tournique on a guy not hurt AT ALL... Probably just creating distraction or a busy scene.
.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-cCF7WfFas

-
-
-

Jahaar spoke to them & told all these details!!!... while other reports say he read his rights & then went silent!!! They are talking of *installing some security cameras*.
*youtube.com/watch?v=ykBcSUd6Glk*

Is it *another profiteering opportunity* for Michael Chertoff like naked body scanners. & then after spending money on scanners they planned to change them with different type of scanners.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsA2gidQBTo

*youtube.com/watch?v=5e1Z2oiSbsQ
youtube.com/watch?v=DRJRR6dIhbs
*

-
-
-

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ttack-post4204809.html?highlight=#post4204809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

in which sports pakistanis can hope to win Gold Medals?






Victimhood and consc theories


----------



## sur

punit said:


> in which sports pakistanis can hope to win Gold Medals?



Gold medal in wisdom 

-



IndoCarib said:


> ...Blame it on CIA, Mossad...



@Chinese-Dragon want more Chinese-American killed by Americans or want to wake up? It's American governmental agencies who killed 3 in Boston, *including that Chinese & she wasn't killed in blast* as they were just smoke-bombs. *She was killed else where*... or by snipers... Good luck staying asleep.


& *they intentionally choose a photogenic face to incite more emotions* especially among Chinese people as it was evident from that other thread about her...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ2VpfUqRoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Sur, Your points about the Chinese girl being killed by a sniper is totally legitimate. Also that Blury video with the white rags which you pointed out as being white powerder for makeup Is silly.

You are now on the watch list.


----------



## Sashan

WASHINGTON &#8212; In March 2011, the Russian security service sent a stark warning to the F.B.I., reporting that Tamerlan Tsarnaev was &#8220;a follower of radical Islam&#8221; who had &#8220;changed drastically since 2010&#8221; and was preparing to travel to Russia&#8217;s turbulent Caucasus to connect with underground militant groups. Six months later, Russia sent the same warning to the C.I.A.

On April 15, law enforcement officials say, Mr. Tsarnaev and his younger brother, Dzhokhar, set off bombs at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and maiming many others.

*Russia also raised concerns with the F.B.I. and the C.IA. about Zubeida Tsarnaev, the mother of the Boston Marathon bombing suspects, in 2011 at the same time it asked the United States about her son Tamerlan, a senior American official said Thursday. *


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/26/u...was-radical-islamist.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


If only CIA and FBI had focused on the suspects, it could have been prevented. Now focus on the mom and use the outstanding warrant against her for shoplifting to arrest her as soon as she lands in US and revoke her citizenship.


----------



## sur

State Rep: Boston Bombings Orchestrated By US Government 2013 - YouTube

-
-
-

McCaskill Why do we call Boston terrorism, but not Newtown - YouTube

-

*2012 drill braced for bombs at finish line*

"state&#8217;s top emergency agency ran a training drill in March 2012 that specifically activated a plan for an attack that included bombs at the race finish line as well as one under the VIP grandstand on Boylston Street, officials said."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Pants bomber 'double agent' | The Sun |Video|News|Sky News
Al-Qaida Suicide Bomber Was 'Double Agent'
-

-

Five Smoking Guns of The Boston Marathon Bombings - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

*Carjack victim recounts his harrowing night*


*The 26-year-old Chinese entrepreneur had just pulled his new Mercedes to the curb on Brighton Avenue to answer a text when an old sedan swerved behind him, slamming on the brakes. A man in dark clothes got out and approached the passenger window. It was nearly 11 p.m. last Thursday.*

The man rapped on the glass, speaking quickly. Danny, unable to hear him, lowered the window -- and the man reached an arm through, unlocked the door, and climbed in, brandishing a silver handgun.

Dont be stupid, he told Danny. He asked if he had followed the news about Mondays Boston Marathon bombings. Danny had, down to the release of the grainy suspect photos less than six hours earlier.
*
I did that, said the man, who would later be identified as Tamerlan Tsarnaev. And I just killed a policeman in Cambridge.*

He ordered Danny to drive -- right on Fordham Road, right again on Commonwealth Avenue -- the beginning of an achingly slow odyssey last Thursday night and Friday morning in which Danny felt the possibility of death pressing on him like a vise.

In an exclusive interview with the Globe on Thursday, Danny -- the victim of the Tsarnaev brothers much-discussed but previously little-understood carjacking -- filled in some of the last missing pieces in the timeline between the murder of MIT police officer Sean Collier, just before 10:30 p.m. on April 18, and the Watertown shootout that ended just before 1 a.m. Danny asked that he be identified only by his American nickname.

The story of that night unfolds like a Tarantino movie, bursts of harrowing action laced with dark humor and dialogue absurd for its ordinariness, reminders of just how young the men in the car were. Girls, credit limits for students, the marvels of the Mercedes ML 350 and the iPhone 5, whether anyone still listens to CDs -- all were discussed by the two 26-year-olds and the 19-year-old driving around on a Thursday night.

Danny described 90 harrowing minutes, first with the younger brother following in a second car, then with both brothers in the Mercedes, where they openly discussed driving to New York, though Danny could not make out if they were planning another attack. Throughout the ordeal, he did as they asked while silently analyzing every threatened command, every overheard snatch of dialogue for clues about where and when they might kill him.

Death is so close to me, Danny recalled thinking. His life had until that moment seemed ascendant, from a province in central China to graduate school at Northeastern University to a Kendall Square start-up.

I dont want to die, he thought. I have a lot of dreams that havent come true yet.

After a zigzagging trek through Brighton, Watertown, and back to Cambridge, Danny would seize his chance for escape at the Shell Station on Memorial Drive, his break turning on two words -- cash only -- that had rarely seemed so welcome.

When the younger brother, Dzhokhar, was forced to go inside the Shell Food Mart to pay, older brother Tamerlan put his gun in the door pocket to fiddle with a navigation device -- letting his guard down briefly after a night on the run. Danny then did what he had been rehearsing in his head. In a flash, he unbuckled his seat belt, opened the door, stepped through, slammed it behind, and sprinted off at an angle that would be a hard shot for any marksman.

F---! he heard Tamerlan say, feeling the rush of a near-miss grab at his back, but the man did not follow. Danny reached the haven of a Mobil station across the street, seeking cover in the supply room, shouting for the clerk to call 911.

His quick-thinking escape, authorities say, allowed police to swiftly track down the Mercedes, abating a possible attack by the brothers on New York City and precipitating a wild shootout in Watertown that would seriously wound one officer, kill Tamerlan, and leave a severely injured Dzhokhar hiding in the neighborhood. He was caught the following night, ending a harrowing week across Greater Boston.

Danny spoke softly but steadily in a 2 1/2 hour interview at his Cambridge apartment with a Globe reporter and a Northeastern criminology professor, James Alan Fox , who had counseled Danny after the former graduate student approached his engineering adviser at Northeastern.

Danny, who offered his account only on the condition that the Globe not reveal his Chinese name, said he does not want attention. But he suspects his full name may come out if and when he testifies against Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.

I dont want to be a famous person talking on the TV, Danny said, kneading his hands, uncomfortable with the praise he has received from the few friends he has shared the story with, some of whom encouraged him to go public. I dont feel like a hero. ... I was trying to save myself.

Danny, trained as an engineer, made scrupulous mental notes of street signs and passing details, even as he abided the older Tsarnaevs command not to study his face.

Dont look at me! Tamerlan shouted at one point. Do you remember my face?

No, no, I dont remember anything, he said.

Tamerlan laughed. Its like white guys, they look at black guys and think all black guys look the same, he said. And maybe you think all white guys look the same.

Exactly, Danny said, though he thought nothing of the sort. It was one of many moments in their mental chess match, Danny playing up his outsider status in America and playing down his wealth -- he claimed the car was older than it was, and he understated his lease payments -- in a desperate hope of extending his life.

Danny had come to the US in 2009 for a masters degree, graduated in January 2012, and returned to China to await a work visa. He came back two months ago, leasing a Mercedes and moving into a high-rise with two Chinese friends while diving into a startup. But he told Tamerlan he was still a student, and that he had been here barely a year. It seemed to help that Tamerlan had trouble understanding even Dannys pronunciation of the word China.

*Oh, thats why your English is not very good, the brother replied, finally figuring it out. OK, youre Chinese ... Im a Muslim.*

Chinese are very friendly to Muslims! Danny said. We are so friendly to Muslims.

When the ordeal had started, Danny prayed it would be a quick robbery. Tamerlan demanded money, but Danny had just $45 in cash -- kept in the armrest -- and a wallet full of plastic. Evidently disappointed to get so little out of holding up a $50,000 car, he told Danny to drive. The old sedan followed.

Relax, Tamerlan said, when Dannys nerves made it hard for him to stay in the lane. Danny, recalling the moment, said my heart is pounding so fast.

They lapped Brighton and crossed the Charles River into Watertown, following Arsenal Street. Looking through Dannys wallet, Tamerlan asked for his ATM code -- a friends birthdate.

Directed to a quiet neighborhood in East Watertown, Danny pulled up as told on an unfamiliar side street. The sedan stopped behind him. A man approached -- the skinnier, floppy-haired Suspect No. 2 in the photos and videos released by investigators earlier that evening -- and Tamerlan got out, ordering Danny into the passenger seat, making it clear if he tried anything he would shoot him. For several minutes, the brothers transferred heavy objects from the smaller car into Dannys SUV. Luggage, Danny thought.

With Tamerlan driving now, Danny in the passenger seat, and Dzhokhar behind Danny, they stopped in Watertown Center so Dzhokhar could withdraw money from the Bank of America ATM using Dannys card. Danny, shivering from fear but claiming to be cold, asked for his jacket. Guarded by just one brother, Danny wondered if this was his chance, but he saw around him only locked storefronts. A police car drove by, lights off.

Tamerlan agreed to retrieve Dannys jacket from the back seat. Danny unbuckled, put on the jacket, then tried to buckle the seatbelt behind him to make an escape easier.

Dont do that, Tamerlan said, studying him. Dont be stupid.

Danny thought about his burgeoning startup and about a girl he secretly liked in New York. I think, Oh my god, I have no chance to meet you again,  he recalled.

Dzhokhar was back now. We both have guns, Tamerlan said, though Danny had not seen a second weapon.

He overheard them speak in a foreign language -- Manhattan the only intelligible word to him -- and then ask in English if Dannys car could be driven out of state. What do you mean? Danny said, confused. Like New York, one of the brothers said.

They continued west on Route 20, in the direction of Waltham and Interstate 95, passing a police station. Danny tried to send telepathic messages to the officers inside, imagined dropping and rolling from the moving car.

Tamerlan asked him to turn on and demonstrate the radio. The older brother then quickly flipped through stations, seemingly avoiding the news. He asked if Danny had any CDs. No, he replied, he listens to music on his phone. The tank nearly empty, they stopped at a gas station, but the pumps were closed.

Doubling back, they returned to the Watertown neighborhood -- Fairfield Street, Danny saw on the sign this time -- and grabbed a few more things from the parked car, but nothing from the trunk. They put on an instrumental CD that sounded to Danny like a call to prayer.

Suddenly, Dannys iPhone buzzed. A text from his roommate, wondering in Chinese where he was. Barking at Danny for instructions, Tamerlan used an English-to-Chinese app to text a clunky reply. I am sick. I am sleeping in a friends place tonight. In a moment, another text, then a call. No one answered. Seconds later, the phone rang again.

If you say a single word in Chinese, I will kill you right now, Tamerlan said. Danny understood. His roommates boyfriend was on the other end, speaking Mandarin. Im sleeping in my friends home tonight, Danny replied in English. I have to go.

Good boy, Tamerlan said. Good job.

The SUV headed for the lights of Soldiers Field Road, banking across River Street to the two open gas stations. Dzhokhar went to fill up using Dannys credit card, but quickly knocked on the window. Cash only, he said, at least at that hour. Tamerlan peeled off $50.

Danny watched Dzhokhar head to the store, struggling to decide if this was his moment -- until he stopped thinking about it, and let reflexes kick in.

I was thinking I must do two things: unfasten my seatbelt and open the door and jump out as quick as I can. If I didnt make it, he would kill me right out, he would kill me right away, Danny said. I just did it. I did it very fast, using my left hand and right hand simultaneously to open the door, unfasten my seatbelt, jump out...and go.

The car faced west, upriver. Danny sprinted between the passenger side of the Mercedes and the pumps and darted into the street, not looking back, drawn to the lights of the Mobil.

I didnt know if it was open or not, he said. In that moment, I prayed.

The brothers took off. The clerk, after brief confusion, dialed 911 on a portable phone, bringing it to Danny in the storeroom. The dispatcher told him to take a deep breath. The officers, arriving in minutes, took his story -- with Danny noting that the car could be tracked by his iPhone and by a two-way Mercedes satellite system known as mbrace. The clerk gave him a bottled water.

After an hour or more talking to authorities -- as the shootout and manhunt erupted in Watertown -- police brought Danny out to East Watertown for a drive-by lineup, studying faces of detained suspects in the street from the safety of a cruiser. He recognized none of them. He spent the night talking to local and state police and the FBI, appreciating the kindness of a state trooper who gave him a bagel and coffee. At 3 the next afternoon, they dropped Danny back in Cambridge.

I think, Tamerlan is dead, I feel good, obviously safer. But the younger brother -- I dont know, Danny recalled thinking, wondering if Dzhokhar had discovered his address and would come looking for him. But the police knew the wallet and registration were still in the bullet-riddled Mercedes, and that a wounded Dzhokhar had likely not gotten very far. That night, they found him in a boat.

When news of the capture broke last Friday, Dannys roommate called out to him from in front of the living room television. Danny was on the phone at the time, talking to the girl in New York. 



Carjack victim recounts his harrowing night - Boston.com 


Looks like the Boston bombings is a conspiracy woven by Americans, Russians and Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sashan

I have to edit my own conspiracy theory after seeing abcnews reconstruct the happening now - *Tariq Ahmed*, the cashier in Mobil station was the one who called the police about the carjacking after Danny - the Chinese ran into the gas station and asked him to call the police.

Looks like the Boston bombings is a conspiracy woven by Americans, Russians, Chinese and a *muslim* as well against a mama's two innocent angels


----------



## Hulk

I think that Muslim radicals have employed photoshop experts to convert everything into a conspiracy. This acts as Canon for getting more terrorist. Believing in these theories is first step of becoming terrorist. They are gullible when something is feed in name of religion. That is why we have large supply of terrorist. Add religion and sell any trash to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK

I don't like PKKH site... They come up with retarded crap....


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sur why is it that after every terror attack where the perpetrators were Muslim do we have all these outlandish and illogical conspiracy theories? As if there is no such thing as a Muslim terrorist. No one is saying these scum represent all Muslims or Islam as a whole and yet many Muslims close ranks and start to cook up this BS which is insulting for all concerned- you, me and most importantly the victims of the atrocity. 


Is it so hard to accept what the world is telling you? Is it so far-fetched to believe what is being put out there?

If the attackers had been any other religion you wouldn't care less, but of course this is part of some Christian/Zionist global conspiracy against Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

Abingdonboy said:


> @sur why is it that after every terror attack where the perpetrators were Muslim do we have all these outlandish and illogical conspiracy theories? As if there is no such thing as a Muslim terrorist. No one is saying these scum represent all Muslims or Islam as a whole and yet many Muslims close ranks and start to cook up this BS which is insulting for all concerned- you, me and most importantly the victims of the atrocity.
> 
> 
> Is it so hard to accept what the world is telling you? Is it so far-fetched to believe what is being put out there?
> 
> If the attackers had been any other religion you wouldn't care less, but of course this is part of some Christian/Zionist global conspiracy against Islam.


Consider this...The fact that he so quickly latch on to any loony conspiracy theory means he is terrified that his religion is being represented by terrorism and Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Abingdonboy

gambit said:


> Consider this...The fact that he so quickly latch on to any loony conspiracy theory means he is terrified that his religion is being represented by terrorism and Islamic terrorists.



I understand this sir, this says more about him and his insecurities than anything else. All I am saying is he is insulting the victims of these atrocities by doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Abingdonboy said:


> I understand this sir, this says more about him and his insecurities than anything else. All I am saying is *he is insulting the victims* of these atrocities by doing so.


He does not care and neither does Americans. If someone offers sympathy, that person/country have our thanks. If the offer is insult, we do not care and expect nothing but from said person/country anyway.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Abingdonboy said:


> I understand this sir, this says more about him and his insecurities than anything else. All I am saying is he is insulting the victims of these atrocities by doing so.



The ironic thing is that by insulting the victims with these (beyond ridiculous) conspiracy theories just makes it ten times worse.

Like the mother of the Boston bombers, who started railing and screaming how everything (including 9/11) was a "plot" by the FBI to frame Muslims. Even after her two sons committed terrorist attacks and killed innocent civilians.

Sur is living in some ridiculous level of denial. Every major country on Earth is being hit by Islamic extremists committing terrorist attacks, and his own country is the biggest victim of this problem while he hides his head in the sand.

Only a week ago some Islamic extremists tried to commit violent "Jihad" (terrorist attack) in China too. Russia is being hit as well, it is not only the "West" who is being hit by Islamic extremists, it is everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOTI 2

THE UNCLE IS MARRIED TO CIA ,ANYONE SEE THAT BLOKE WITH LEGS BLOWN OF BEING TRANSPORTED IN A WHEAL CHAIR ,HE LOOKED RELAXED FAKE ACTORS FOR SHORE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

ex-FBI...
These guys were CIA\FBI agents...even *related by blood* ... 
American agencies *recruited*, *harbored *a terrorist inside US, set up an NGO for him, & *gave him billions* of dollars to open hundreds of maddrassas in ex-Russian states...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDRZiGVLaJc


-
-
-


Any one who's not part of the drama is NOT welcome... 

*0:47+ being yelled at* & moved away... In other videos we can see ordinary ppl being push away while these civilian clad are handling the fake-actors...

Graphic video: First moments after Boston Marathon blasts - YouTube

.
.
.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3350513.109310.201949163165581&type=1&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Oh God....the bullshit conspiracy theories...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

I am sure one day these losers will say all these conspiracy theories themselves are a CIA plot to undermine genuine grievances of oppresses Muslims..


----------



## Vassnti

humanfirst said:


> I am sure one day these losers will say all these conspiracy theories themselves are a CIA plot to undermine genuine grievances of oppresses Muslims..



Dont you see Sur is a CIA plant, you put together a miss mash of photo shopped re-dated images, mis quote and straight out fabrications that everyone laughs at. When the real conspiracy is uncovered no one belives it 

Reminds me of the Mel Gibson movie conspiracy theory, where he states all the hyper vocal gun nuts claiming they are stock piling weapons for the day the UN tries to take over America are actually the UN troops already in place.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*THERE ARE LOT OF FUNNY PEOPLE HERE I SEE*​
*
REMEMBER THIS


THE AMERICAN DEFENSE SECRETARY SMALL LIE


IT ONLY COST A MILLION IRAQI LIVES AND A MILLION MORE HANDICAPPED PEOPLE AND BIRTH DEFECENCIES BY CHEMICAL WEAPONS*











*BUT THAT ONLY MAKES ME A CONSPIRACY THEORIST*​


----------



## ptldM3

Smoke bombs? You serious? Banners untouched? You're right the CIA planted smoke bombs, hired actors, and used makeup to make it look worse then it really is. How ridiculous can you get?

Why would the CIA do all this when....it don't know....they could simply plant real bombs?

The pictures of the people with blown off limbs must be fake right? The doctors and nurses are treating the fake patients? And families are lying about their loved ones being injured? 

Do you realize how foolish you sound? Especially your claimed About the Chinese girl being killed by an sniper...a freakin' sniper.

Who can dispute your evidence? I mean since there was security at the event, since swat wore 'militarized' gear and drove 'armored' vehicles it must be a conspiracy...it only makes sense. 

The next conspiracy theories are going to be as ridiculous as the current ones. There was a taco truck at the event, a police car was seen before the blast, some guy was wearing a hoodie, and a pizza boy was seen near the explosions=government coverup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

wtf````lol, is this for real``!!??


----------



## RangerPK

Oh great. ITs PKKH and their chronic denials. Seriously. I wouldn't even bother reading this since I know what might be written in it. Basically. from what I get. PKKH is a group of Pakistani teenagers whose little egos are unable to coop with the harsh realities. So they end up making false stories on their website, to dispel those harsh realities so their little egos don't feel insulted or threatened.


----------



## RangerPK

Argus Panoptes said:


> The older brother was NOT a US citizen as he had been denied citizenship. Please get your facts correct.



PKKH can't even get their facts right. But then again, when were they talking about facts any ways...


----------



## Argus Panoptes

RangerPK said:


> PKKH can't even get their facts right. But then again, when were they talking about facts any ways...



Well they have not responded nor have they posted any new stuff recently ... ...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i do genuinely feel there's a lot of coverup and a lot we (public) are not being told

one question -- it's reported that Russian intel APPARENTLY warned Americans about these 2. As was the case in 9/11 (in which there was also intel - confirmed fact) -- no action was taken

certain policy circles in the US (and Russia as well) gained from this incident



but regardless - 2 people dead, many lost limbs. That's very sad and inhumane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i do genuinely feel there's a lot of coverup and a lot we (public) are not being told
> 
> *one question -- it's reported that Russian intel APPARENTLY warned Americans about these 2. As was the case in 9/11 (in which there was also intel - confirmed fact) -- no action was taken*
> 
> certain policy circles in the US (and Russia as well) gained from this incident
> 
> 
> 
> but regardless - 2 people dead, many lost limbs. That's very sad and inhumane.



Just say it openly what you are insinuating, so that we know you believe in the conspiracy theories Sir: 9/11 and Boston bombings were allowed to happen so that USA could go to war against Islam. Right? Totally absurd!


----------



## Speaker

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i do genuinely feel there's a lot of coverup and a lot we (public) are not being told
> 
> one question -- it's reported that Russian intel APPARENTLY warned Americans about these 2. As was the case in 9/11 (in which there was also intel - confirmed fact) -- no action was taken



Being on the FBI watch list doesn't mean they arrest you. They even questioned Tamerlan and didn't find enough reason to suspect him of anything. Are you suggesting they detain and charge every person of interest going forward? You'll then accuse America of profiling Muslims.


----------

